# P0100 and P0111 codes being thrown at random



## OldNESJunkie (Oct 13, 2017)

Like the title says, keep getting these codes, but the CEL will go off by itself after about 5-10 minutes until you stop then restart the vehicle. Sometime it doesn't pop on for hours/days then up it comes again. Don't know where to start with this one. Using a code scanner it shows no stored codes unless CEL is on. If the CEL goes off, no codes are stored. Darndest thing I've seen....
EDIT: Today I got a P0001 code when I started the car. As usual the CEL went off by itself after about 5 minutes...

Forgot to mention that I had the Wastegate Actuator replaced about 3 months ago for a Turbo Underboost error, Dealership did that, haven't had that since. Car is sitting at about 106k now, original spark plugs as well. Just changed out the engine and cabin air filters about 2 months ago. Also had to replace the air intake hose since the old one was cracked.


----------

